# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: De ideale leeftijd is 31

## Leontien

In de Libelle werd een enquête gehouden over welke ideale leeftijd wordt ervaren voor iets. Hieronder staan enkele opvallende uitkomsten.




> De ideale leeftijd voor een vrouw is 31. Het gelukkigst ben je op je 35ste, trouwen is het best als je 26 bent en de ideale leeftijd om moeder te worden is 27 jaar.


ad.nl

*De ideale leeftijd is 31.*

Ben je het hiermee eens of heb je ander ervaringen? Hoe sta je tegenover de andere bevindingen zoals op welke leeftijd je het gelukkigst bent, je het beste kan trouwen en om moeder te worden?

----------


## sietske763

ben zelf de eerste x jong getrouwd, 21 jaar en met 24 jaar 1e kindje.
heb er nooit spijt van gehad,
alleen heb wel de ervaring dat je rond je 40e levensjaar het beste in het leven staat, je wordt milder, verstandiger, minder snel vanuit en impuls reageren enz.....
dus veel en veel minder conflicten.

----------


## mammalou

Mijn ideale leeftijd was 30 jaar ....daar denk ik vaak naar terug ....3 kindjes voor mijn gevoel kon ik toen heel veel aan ......maar toch met 37 jaar gescheiden .....
Het was een zware tijd ....ben er toch weer bovenop gekomen .....toch nog op mijn 38 jaar een lieve dochter gekregen .....en daar echt van genoten .....omdat ik ouder en rustiger was .....dus voor mij is leeftijd niet zo belangrijk .....ik denk dat het voor iedere vrouw anders is .....dikke knuff Mammalou 
Ingekapselde pijn heeft tijd nodig om te worden bereikt ...kunst is niet te snel te willen

----------


## albertus

De ideale leeftijd is voor iedereen anders.

----------


## Raimun

De ideale leeftijd !! 

Ideaal is het , wanneer het verstand op de ideale leeftijd komt !!
Meestal komt het met de jaren !!  :Wink: 
Er staat echter nooit bij over hoeveel jaren het gaat ? :Confused: 

Je weet het dus maar als je "verstandige " dingen begint te doen !! 
Die ook door jouw omgeving als dusdanig ervaren worden !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  héél goed verwoordt  :Smile:  ..... 

Ja kinderen ...vragen enorm véél energie van een mens .... :Smile:  
Ik had op de leeftijd van 21 jaar.... 3 dochters ....zou direkt hetzelfde overdoen ....stond er alleen voor ...geen ouders ...maar dat maakte mij tot wie ik was en ben .... :Smile:  dat ik ook geen pottekijkers had...deed gewoon mijn zin ...op mijn manier was een zeer rustige/speelse moeder ...als mijn dochters nu eens zeggen dat ze een mooie jeugd hebben gehad ....vind ik dat een héél mooi compliment ..... :Big Grin:  Mijn (klein)kinderen houden me jong ... :Smile: en vitaal ....daar ben ik op mijn beurt dankbaar voor. 

Oudste dochter heeft op leeftijd 23 jaar haar eerste baby gekregen voor haar vond ik dit te vroeg .... emotioneel....
Tweede dochter was 33 jaar en dit was perfect volgens haar persoonlijkheid. 

Maar zoals Raimun verwoordt.... heeft dit niets met leeftijd ..... maar verstandelijkheid ....aanvoelen .....karakter ....

----------


## dotito

De ideale leeftijd vind ik voor mij nu rond de 40. Toen ik 30 was had ik veel zorgen aan mijn hoofd, moeder werd heel ziek(kanker)toen kon niet van die leeftijd genieten. Ik ben altijd een alleenstaande moeder geweest. Totaal geen spijt van, maar het vraagt veel van je.........Ook veel gewerkt vroeges en late's heel veel als een robot geleefd. Pas later,zeven jaar geleden toen ik ben gaan samenwonen met mijn tweede man ben ik beetje bij beetje beginnen te genieten. Nu buiten mijn rugletsel, voel ik mij prima. Voor mij is 40 jaar de perfecte leeftijd. Je bent ergens nog jong  :Big Grin:  en is zoals Sietske al zei;je bent milder, verstandiger, rustiger en je voelt je zekerder  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Wat is de ideale leeftijd, ik zou het begot niet weten.... op 22 gehuwd en op 25 mijn zoon en op 26 mijn dochter, dat zou ik wel herover doen maar niet meer huwen. Op 29 jaar gescheiden en ja toen stond ik er alleen voor met mijn 2 kinderen maar ik denk niet dat ze er trauma's aan overgehouden hebben, mijn dochter zegt me soms wel dat ze geen hechte band voelt met haar vader maar ik denk dat hij daar meer fout aan heeft dan ik (heeft ze jaren niet komen halen en op de duur wilden ze niet meer gaan bij hem). Ik word nu op het einde van het jaar 50 maar voel me helemaal geen 50.... er zit altijd een bende jongeren bij mij thuis, vrienden van mijn kinderen, de kinderen van mijn overleden tweelingzus komen elke week op woensdag slapen en dikwijls ook in het weekend, de kindjes van mijn nichtje komen al eens een dagje in de vakantie bij groottantie en de weekends zijn voor mij en mijn ventje, ik ga naar hem in het weekend en mijn weekends beginnen vroeg, op donderdag al, dus ben ik 3 dagen vrij en kunnen we doen wat we willen en de andere dagen ben ik er voor mijn kinderen en die zijn al blij dat ik dan in het weekend weg ben, zo worden ze meer zelfstandig (koken, opruimen "hunne rommel") en als ik bij hen ben dan doe ik de was en de plas en zorg voor hen, huis poetsen, gazon afrijden... en bij mijn ventje geniet ik van mijn vrije tijd, vandaag bv gaan shoppen, kleedje gekocht, 2 t-shirts en een pull in solden bij C&A en naar de Gamma geweest was - 20 % voor gammapluskaarhouders, morgen gaan we winkelen in nederland, daar zijn de winkels open, hier bij ons niet... en zo vind ik het wel heel fijn en kan ik echt genieten.... elke leeftijd heeft zijn charmes zeker ????

----------


## Humanbody

De ideale leeftijd is voor iedereen persoonlijk.. dat er 31 uitkomt is slechts een gemiddelde.. Als ik vrolijk en blij ben maakt het mij niet uit hoe oud ik ben  :Smile:

----------

